# network card not working [solved]

## roelof

Hello, 

I have a atheros card in my system.

So in the kernel I enabled the athl1e module.

modprobe ath1e does not give a error message.

But now ifconfig does not show anything.

And when I do dhcpcd eth0 I see this message :

interface eth0 not found or is invalid.

Anyone a idea how to solve it.

RoelofLast edited by roelof on Mon Sep 10, 2012 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Use `ifconfig -a` or `ip link show` to include inactive interfaces.

----------

## roelof

Thanks for the tip.

ifconfig -a only shows lo

ip link show gives a command not found error.

Roelof

----------

## roelof

I found it myself. 

I needed the atl1c driver instead of the atc1e driver.

Roelof

----------

